# Mexico EMS information.



## Mex EMT-I

Hello.

First, some information on who I am.

EMT-I, 5 years on field, worked public and private. Now volunteer at Red Cross Mexico City.

Now everything else.

Mexico EMS system is kind of chaotic.
This is why.
As right now there is only a federal law that states what type of job is the one that EMT´s performs. And it is very ambiguous.
There is no agency or state organization that officially regulates the job we perform, the federal law says that every EMS system should perform certification on its emt´s.
And there are no requisits to open an EMS system.
So really this equals almost no regulation, this means poor profesionalism and poor wages, poor research, etc etc.

Here in Mexico when you have an emergency you don´t know really what number to dial, because the emergency numbers vary acording to state and to city and the kind of service you need, so if you need police you dial 066, if you need ambulance you dial 065, if you need firefighters 067, if you want your private ambulance service to come to an emergency you call another number. So this makes the whole process very difficult for people and time consuming in the emergency.

In some states (most of them) ambulance service organizations are not close to each other, i mean, they don´t cooperate, otherwise they trend to compete against each and try to win the price. The price is, you get to care for the patient, i know it sounds terrible (and it is) but is the reallity. So there is no surprise in seen two ambulances racing on the road to see wich one arrives first.

Since we are not a recognized part of the health system, states really don´t place very much atention and money on their ambulances, that is why almost 80% of public ambulances dont have AED´s or defibrillators, even so the law (the ambiguous one i reffered up there) states that any ambulance should have an AED.

We also don´t have communication with receiving facilities in order to apply medication.


So there is the horrible part.

People in EMS.

Our paramedics (as people call any EMT in Mexico no matter the level) are commited, maybe not as well trained as in other countries but what they know they apply it with effort and compassion.

Here in Mexico people is very warm and caring, so you can imagine that paramedics here are people that withstand the horrors of the system just to care for the sick and injured. We become very practical and imaginative so with the very few equipment that we have we manage to deal with very ill patients. Courage effort and a lot of patience are required to work in a place where few hear what you have to say as a professional.



Not everything is bad. But we are far far away from being an efficient service all around the country.

I know it is little info, but i just ended shift and i am not in my most poetic moment.

So if you have any question about the mexican EMS or Mexico, post it and i will try my best.

Thanks.

If you would like to read some of my "calls" stories here it is:
http://www.ambulancestoriesmexico.blogspot.com/

Saludos desde México la tierra del tequila!


----------



## FLEMTP

Welcome to EMTlife! I knew Mexico had some type of EMS, and I know it varies from State to State there.. but its also nice to have someone here with first hand knowledge of it

Do you see EMS providers or educators from the US down there ever teaching or assisting with classes?


----------



## Mex EMT-I

This is hard to say because of the enormous amount of ems systems that are in the country, about my personal experience in the mexican red cross in mexico city we have some visitors from miami a couple of times a year that always are welcomed by the training and education department of the mexican red cross.

It is funny seeing them there because they allow them to ride in our ambulances for a couple of days and nights and when the "Miami guys" come here they always work in the nicest ambulances that we have and with the best equipment (owned by the training and education department and not allowed to me touched by the "regular" paramedics). They always take out the "best silverware" of the house for them.

Also some brave ones come to Mexico knowing a mexican paramedic and they ask permission to ride along and see how is the ems in Mexico. Is really not that hard to get the permission of the superiors and its an eye opening experience for most of the first world guys. A couple of days can change the way you look at the ems in your country.

Regards.
Saludos desde la tierra del mezcal.


----------



## medic417

Hola Amigo. 

I have seen some ambulances in Mexico with no one but the driver and the patient in the back with patients family using BVM to ventilate.  No paramedico in the back.  I have also seen for rich patients even doctors and nurses in the ambulance.  Seems much care in Mexico depends on the patients financial status.


----------



## Aerin-Sol

Mex EMT-I said:


> Our paramedics (as people call any EMT in Mexico no matter the level) are commited, maybe not as well trained as in other countries but what they know they apply it with effort and compassion.



What would you recommend that a technician in the United States say when introducing themself to a Spanish-speaking patient? I don't want to say "Soy una paramedica" when I am just an EMT-Basic, but my friends whose first language was Spanish say that's the appropriate thing.


----------



## Mex EMT-I

*Hello.*

When introducing yourself to a spanish speaking person i recommend you to give your degree and next to it add that you work in the ambulance, so if the patient don´t recognize what an emt is or a paramedic at least he/she would know that you work in the ambulance and will know that you are there to helo him/her.


"Soy __your name here__, soy paramedico (paramedic) o ténico en urgencias médicas (emt), trabajo en la ambulancia"

Also is good to know the following.

"Tranquilo" = Be easy.

"Te vamos a cuidar bien" = We are going to take good care of you.

"Venimos a ayudarte" = We are here to help you.

"Donde duele?" = where does it hurts?

"Señala donde duele" = Point where it hurts.

"Te desmayaste?" = Do you fainted?

"Estas en una ambulancia" = You are in an ambulance.

"Tomaste drogas?" = Did you take drugs? (Durgs in the spanish culture doesn´t mean medication as in USA and Canada, it means illicit drugs)

"Que medicamentos toma?" = What drugs do you take?

"Esta enfermo de algo?" = Are you sick? (This in spanish means if the patient has a previous illness)

"Como duele?" = How does it hurts.
     "Pica?" = stings?
     "Aprieta/oprime?" = Opressive?
     "Quema?" = Burns?


Hey if you have any question on anything from translations to any part of the ems system in mexico, im more than glad to answer your.

Regards.
Saludos de Mexico, la tierra del gusano de maguey.


----------



## Aerin-Sol

Thank you so much!


----------



## ethomas4

MEX EMT-1,  

I have several questions for you, too many to write in the forum. Do you have an email address that you could give me??  Mine is <removed>.

thank you
Evan


----------



## mycrofft

*I remember Echevarria.....*

He saw American ambulances, said "We need some of those", so they got some.
Two.
For him.

Well done, Senior Presidente.


----------



## rhan101277

I saw a mexican ambulance while on my cruise last week.  We stopped in Cozumel, Mexico.  It had the same star of life as the american ambulances, I didn't see much more than that.


----------



## AnthonyM83

Very interesting.
I'm glad your taking the time to learn about other EMS systems and educate yourself on what you can even if your system doesn't provide those resources. It'll do your patients good.


----------



## mycrofft

*Former coworker tried to export donated used vehicle/supplies to northern Mex .county*

She had connections with a few organizations, accumulated stuff for a year, then got it as far as Chula Vista CA when things stopped.

Permits.
Special permits.
No, he didn't know about those permits, different ones needed.
A Mexican trucker will need to transport it in Mexico, so a Mexican crew will need to be on hand when it crosses the border and move it off the gringo trailer onto the Mexican trailer.
The crew isn't there, go back and wait.

She described the native ambulances as having no linens, the supplies and equipment were brought out to the ambulance for each run. Oddly, this a is very similar to the condition Russian ambulances and hospitals were in after the fall of the Wall.


----------



## Mex EMT-I

Yes. Here in Mexico donating is tricky, you must have permitions for certain types of equipment as in defibrillators, ventilators and that kind of stuff. For other things is easier, like for stretchers, spineboards and so.


----------



## cbrown81

*Interested in donating EMS medications/ Supplies*

I am in charge of collecting expired medications from my fire department, and I am interested in finding a fire department/ EMS service in Mexico that could use them rather than throwing them into the garbage. 

I have IV catheters, endotracheal tubes, lots of medications (expired but still good). I have bags of Nitroglycerine spray, Lidocaine, Epinephrine 1;1,000 and 1;10,000, Atropine, Adenosine, Glucagon (with glucometers), and much more. Although it's expired, the life expectancy of these medications is much longer than the printed date and can still be used in some parts of the world.

Does anyone know how I can send this stuff to departments in Mexico? Do I need any special permits? If you do know how I can send this stuff, please contact let me know. 

Thank you. 
Charles Brown
Firefighter/ Paramedic


----------



## LucidResq

Project C.U.R.E. accepts donated medical equipment. 

The stuff wouldn't necessarily go to Mexico, but they send equipment off to needy hospitals/clinics all over the world.

I volunteered in their warehouse once sorting equipment. They talked about how many of the hospitals they donate to cannot afford to dispose of disposable gloves, so the workers will have to wear the same pair over and over again - washing them when they get a chance.


----------



## Mex EMT-I

Hi

Here is the thing. You need sanitary permits for the medications but the tubes and anything else that is not a medication usually can be sent trough any courier unless they specifically say no. 

If you want to donate et tubes or glucometers or even bp cuffs (manual ones not electronic) the service I volunteer for will be more than grateful, we had always had problems with this things plus oropharingeal aiways (berman or guedel) we keep washing the used ones and it's really bad. 

Really if you an get us any of this things we will be grateful. (our patients will also be  )


----------



## cbrown81

*Equipment donation*

Lucid, thanks for the tip on Project C.U.R.E. I have already been in contact with them and they sound like a great organization!!

MEXEMT1, if I can get an e-mail address, maybe we could work something out. Also, which ambulance service do you work for, and in what part of the country?


----------



## Mex EMT-I

hello.

Cbrown81 i just send ou a message to our inbox.


Hope you can help me out.



I a with the mexican red cross ambulance división. If anyone is interested in donating equipment or medical supplies or anything that you think might help your fellow mexican emt´s i will be more than happy and you will be helping improve a system that cares for a lot of people and needs help.

Thanks!


----------

